# Sticky  Room EQ Wizard (REW) Information Index - Links | Guides | Technical Articles (PLEASE READ)



## brucek

_This thread will serve as a single sticky thread for the REW Forum, providing a common point for REW guides, links, tips, technical articles, and sticky posts. Sticky threads are now indexed here and will float in the normal thread section._


*Room EQ Wizard (REW) Information Index*​

*Guides*

REW Connection and Cabling Basics......*[PLEASE READ]*
REW Online HELP Files.
PDF Version of the V5.01 beta 17 Help by Steve Bolser
Setting up REW soundcard access on OS X.
Getting Started with REW, an excellent introductory guide you can download for setting up and using Room EQ Wizard, from AustinJerry and others at AVSForum. This link will always take you to the latest version. (NOTE: This guide suggests positioning the mic at a 90° angle to the speaker, pointed at the ceiling, as is typical for setting up Audyssey and Dirac Live calibrations. However, REW author John Mulcahy and Herb Singleton of Cross Spectrum Labs have long recommended 0° orientation for in-room frequency response measurements of main-channel speakers, and 90° for acoustics measurements.)


*Quick Links*

Room EQ Wizard (REW) Official Site.
REW Software Download - Latest Version.
Meter and Microphone Calibration Files.
Forum Rules.


*Tips*

Posting A Graph........... *[PLEASE READ]*
Getting Graphs Ready to Post.....*[PLEASE READ]*
Room Mode Calculator and Converter.
REW Tips.


*Sticky Threads*

Waterfalls.
VISTA Compatible - USB SoundCard.
Soundblaster Live! 24-bit USB External Setup.
Soundblaster X-Fi Setup.
Spectrum and RTA Feature.
REW Primer for the Apple MacBook Pro.
REW on MacBook problems.
REW on OS X.
REW on OS X Mountain Lion.
REW and Ubuntu Linux.
TASCAM US-366 Setup Guide.


*Technical Articles** by Wayne A. Pflughaupt*

House Curve: What it is, why you need it, how to do it
Minimal EQ, Target Levels, Hard-Knee House Curves
 Is the film industry's X curve suitable for home theater?
System Calibration vs. Program Compensation: Will a house curve deliver sonic bliss?
Gain Structure Explained: Getting the Most from Pro Audio Equipment in Your Home Theater System


----------

